# guide to guide fake wall!!!!!!!!



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

ive found a link to how to build a fake wall background step by step buts its on another website would i be allowed to post a link ?


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

i dno, i think u shud be able to, cos its usefull... but wait til a mod sees it to be sure


----------



## paulskin (Jul 5, 2007)

you can yeah


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

Cages and Enclosures - Revised: How To Make A Rock wall


----------



## garysumpter (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link.

However you can make the walls looks a LOT better, whoever did that one stopped halfway.

See dartfrog websites like DendroBoard.com • Index page for some MAD fake rockery 

Gary


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks m8 im after building one myself so all the links u got would be great


----------



## mrhoyo (Mar 29, 2007)

These two are amazing walls and pretty much a how-to on making them:

DendroBoard.com • View topic - 60 Gallon construction

DendroBoard.com • View topic - 100Gal Vivarium Construction Complete!


----------

